# Football's New Kits 2013/14 Edition



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

unconfirmed barcelona training kits :bosh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Look like pyjamas


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I prefer that Liverpool kit to the one they had this year. The white stuff side around the collar is nice.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Spain:










Italy:










City away kit:


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Fargerov said:


> unconfirmed barcelona training kits :bosh


bahh remind me of an old world cup national team kit, can't remember which team exactly.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

New home kit looks good. (Y)

Not looking forward to seeing what kind of monstrosities Warrior come up with for the Away and Third kit though :downing


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Lyon's jersey for next season:










Looks really classy!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Italy kit looks slick


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Our kits for 2013/14:

Home;









Away;









Apparently our third kit;


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

3 chelsea kits look rather dull


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumoured kits



















quite like the home one


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

woo no more tablecloth


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I quite like that Man United away kit. Big fan of the club badges changing colour to match the kits too. (blue and black man united kit and the black and white chelsea kit) (Y)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Our proposed:

Home









Away









Other


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> Lyon's jersey for next season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that actually look really nice to me.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bayern white top beautiful.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That third Bayern kit is an abomination.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

The Bayern white kit is nice.

I quite like the United away kit, also think the home kit is decent.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Bayern white kit is nice, but that massive T-Mobile sponsor needs to gtfo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumoured liverpool kits, the home one is correct
























:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:suarez2



DwayneAustin said:


> New home kit looks good. (Y)
> 
> *Not looking forward to seeing what kind of monstrosities Warrior come up with for the Away and Third kit though* :downing


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


>


:lmao More like 7 down! :


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> rumoured liverpool kits, the home one is correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cannot be real life...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why is there a barca kit with a huge 7up logo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't stop laughing at those Liverpool kits. HOLY FUCKING SHIT they are hilarious.

I'm dying over here.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it would be best if we just refuse to play any away games next season.

19 homes games X 3pts= 57pts.

That will probably get us 6/7th, then just focus on retaining the Fair Play League as a backup, and hope for points reductions/European bans for the teams above us, might sneak into CL.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Man Utd home kit - :jones

Man Utd away kit - :BEARD


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

I liked Chelsea White away kit, simple and elegant... hear chelsea fans are angry because of the red line across the shirt.. is that right? because there's a little red in their logo so thats strange...

also what's the deal with the nerazzuri away kits colors this last years?

and liverpool kits are just ugly


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

united_07 said:


> rumoured liverpool kits, the home one is correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm out.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so buying the white one.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Is our white away kit confirmed? I'm only aware of the home kit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


>


I think it's sexy as fuck. 

Neymar, Hummels, Lewandowski and Inigo Martinez gonna look sexy in those shirts.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

please tell me the liverpool kits are a joke... :|


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*There are some absolutely awful kits in this thread, digging the new Liverpool kit, has a nice vintage feel.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So basically everyone should fly emirates?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Like our (Arsenal's) away kit, i'll have to see what the home kit looks like on the players before I judge it.

From an impartial viewpoint, the Man Utd Away, the Lyon white, and the Bayern away all look sick 

Wtf is up with Liverpool, maybe they're trying to deflect attention away from Suarez by wearing hideous kits 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao those psg kits.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some nice tops there. Like Arsenal's, away definitely. Juve's away nice too. Barca home good too. Their away kit can't be as awful as this year's. Worst kit I've seen that in years.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh god.

They aren't fake.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope that home one is fake but the away is real. I love a kit with a collar, and I always like us having yellow or white for away kits too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Is that Celtic strip real? Haha.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Soon


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> (Snip)


DAT BARCA KIt looks DOPE son :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kobe2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy fuck, so much bad.

who is making Arsenal's kits for next year? Nike or Adidas?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> holy fuck, so much bad.
> 
> who is making Arsenal's kits for next year? Nike or Adidas?


Didn't they just sign a record deal with Puma to start next season?

There are some Adidas kits back there though I saw the other day that were tasty I have to say.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

err. you're right.

I meant Nike or Puma?

I have no idea when the contract runs out with Nike.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ROUSEY said:


>


Do Barca even match the shirt stripe colours with the badge stripe colours?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


>


Puma taking over next year apparently but Nike & Adidas kits there. WTF?

Both those kits smart though!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

after the last page, i suddenly have a strong urge to fly emirates


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss161/Documental/Hibernian_zpsfd57dde4.png

Apparently our new home top for next season


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I would assume that they will be wearing swim shorts as well?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


>


That is sexy as hell.

Did they change their disgusting away kit as well?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Spoiler: Juventus 13-14 Home Kit Released
































































































































Spoiler: Schalke 04 13-14 (2013-14) Away Shirt Unveiled









































































Spoiler: Marseille OM 13/14 (2013/14) Denim Away Kit Leaked

















Spoiler: FC Bayern München 13/14 Home + Goalkeeper Home Kits Released


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy fucking shit those Juve and Schalke kits are sexy as fuck. 

SOON.JPG


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

The home kit is good, but damn, that away kit!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy hell that Liverpool kit is bad.

WARRIOR COME OUT TO PLAY


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Milan third kit for next season:










They wore it against Roma:










Hutz


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Whoa, gold kits look weird.

The Lyon and Bayern kits are the sexiest so far.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

That Inter home kit is sexy! :mark:


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Barca home kit is wild, best of the lot. Not sure what's going on at Liverpool smh


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Remember when I said we were attempting to make a highlight reel full of the most embarrassing footballing moments? Yeah:






New kit? DO. NOT. WANT.

This made me laugh:

http://www.wrathofthebarclay.co.uk/interactive/board/message.php?pid=2047318


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

New England kit is nice. May actually get one for the first time since Euro 2004.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i like them


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I as well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH LAWWWWWWWWDDDDDD Sexy as fuck!

Been two seasons since we've had both a nice home and away kit. 

The kit just screams treble winners.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

that new england kit is fucking awful.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

City's new home kit


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Cardinals/status/337327190444224512/photo/1

I haven't seen these kits for us before?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> https://twitter.com/Cardinals/status/337327190444224512/photo/1
> 
> I haven't seen these kits for us before?


Training gear I'd guess.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Wut.

Third one looks good


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Why is Karl from Corrie modelling the Liverpool kits ?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Barcelona's new away kit reminds me of McDonalds.

Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing....


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Remember when I said we were attempting to make a highlight reel full of the most embarrassing footballing moments? Yeah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't let the black guy play :evra


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES (Jan 29, 2013)

*The new England away kit by Nike is sexy!*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat kit :jose

Dat Stevie doe :kobe4

At least Warrior are paying us a tonne of money :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't understand what's going on at the bottom of the shirt.

Did the printer get knocked over while it was printing it?

That being said I'll probably get one. It's so bad but in a way looks good


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What the fuck is that.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:wilkins


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Absolutely fucking awful.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

That's fucking putrid.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The bottom part of the shirt is obviously one of those mindfuck Pictures. Stare at it long enough and you see something. Gonna confuse the hell out of the opponents.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Raul Meireles' new kit










:tucker2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I expect a pic of the new United kit soon. There's already been leaked pictures so if they're accurate then it's anticlimactic. Still, looking forward to it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looks decent


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Simple & classy.


----------



## Manelpirolito (Nov 5, 2006)

Benfica 2012-2013 Kits..........Fly Emirates €€€€€€€€€


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fly Emirates really are flying on to a lot of shirts this summer.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the new United kit. Can understand why they want to pay homage to 'Gingham' and have that on the kits but it didn't look good. Putting it on the collar when upturned I think is a damn good move. Now the United shirt is simple, elegant, old-school and even has a little tribute to not only industrial Manchester but also Eric Cantona. Not bad at all.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

In the future every kit will be Fly Emirates.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently the new away kit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Our new home top. Pretty happy with that


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Away kit seems to be in line with the one that leaked a while back, as was the case with the home kit. Looks VERY smart. Reckon I have 3 United kits to buy this year. All of them are beautiful imo.


----------



## The Anti Diva (Jun 9, 2013)

the united kit looks an improvement from their pinic blanket of a kit, away one looks nice to


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Both home and away look miles better than the last couple of years especially the home kit.


----------



## The Anti Diva (Jun 9, 2013)

To be fair anything they broung out would have been an improvement in theory


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Both home and away look miles better than the last couple of years especially the home kit.


I actually think last year's away kit was beautiful. Glad it's being kept as the third kit.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Like the Barca away kit, Catalan flag design almost like Valencia's third kit this season which was the Valencian flag.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

:cussin:


united_07 said:


> apparently the new away kit


Not bad, but our best away kit we have had recently is still our black one in 07/08. But I kinda like our new home kit though.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^ I actually really like that kit. Maybe it's just my preference but I'd love to wear that. I know the style is meant to echo last season's Gingham-inspired pattern but it looks more tartan-like imo, which maybe accidentally makes it a worthy kit considering the managerial change (tribute to an outgoing Scot, a welcome to an incoming one). Anyway, I think out of the Premiership teams who have released their kits, I truly believe United have the best home and away kit (if the pic is our away kit) of the lot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That photo of the United away kit is probably fake....
















.....W3lb3ck looks like he's celebrating scoring a goal :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> That photo of the United away kit is probably fake....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 is the magic number.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

^digging the away kit.

This is supposedly our away kit next year, I kinda like it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

meh, templsate's kinda shit and the orange mark is odd, looks kinda like a GK kit.


----------



## OrganicPoop (Feb 10, 2013)

Manelpirolito said:


> Benfica 2012-2013 Kits..........Fly Emirates €€€€€€€€€


Not even the real kit, mate.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's a shame, those Benfica kits are sex.


----------



## LJ1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Benfica kit is very beautiful!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is what it's all about:


----------



## LJ1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

Aston Villa too


----------



## strub (Jun 17, 2013)

Good nice, like this domineering football jerseys.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

New Glasgow Rangers football kits.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

IT BURNS!

Not confirmed, only rumoured. Don't like.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm digging the navy one anyway.

Other's are awful.

*Southampton*









*Blackburn*









*Swansea*









Loving Blackburn's, Swansea's not good.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> IT BURNS!
> 
> Not confirmed, only rumoured. Don't like.


Somebody mocked them up and put them up on reddit mate so don't worry . The away kit wouldn't have been allowed due to Premier league's rules on sponsoring meaning the sponsor can only take up the middle.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well that's good news. (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Me likey


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> IT BURNS!
> 
> Not confirmed, only rumoured. Don't like.


The HP sponsership is throwing me on these I thought we had another year on the Aurasma contract?

I've seen these floating around too.










I guess we'll find out in 8 days though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Apparently HP is part of Aurasma or vice versa. So we wouldn't have to announce a new sponsorship deal. I think the image I posted has been debunked anyway. Those ones you posted look solid, not sure about the brightness of the third kit though. The collar of the home kit looks a lot like the Uruguay kit used in the Confed Cup, which I liked.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Definitely dislike.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Some of the kits this season are absolutely shockingly bad :suarez2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

what an ugly batch of kits, I'm more interested in next years puma one :lol


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Could they not have got Vickie Pollard in to model that Liverpool kit?

Just noticed the odd socks too :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Liverpool certainly didn't win the kits this year :brodgers


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

We're in the era of shit kits once more

Thanks Liverpool!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Blackburn first kit is good but not that sure about the second one


----------



## froot.. (Jun 2, 2013)

it's incredible how a legendary team like Liverpool can get an ugly kit like that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I prefer. I got more of a throb on seeing the away than the home tbh.


----------



## Dale (May 30, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> I prefer. I got more of a throb on seeing the away than the home tbh.


You got the same Nike template as we did, really nice looking kit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If this is the shirt i like it!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## The Anti Diva (Jun 9, 2013)

some Irish league 2013-14 kits 

*Glenavon(Home/Away)* 









*Glentoran (Home/Away)*









*Cliftonville*









*Linfield*









*Crusaders (Home/Away)*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Under Armor seemed to have jumped the gun before the 3pm reveal

edit - They switched it back luckily i took a screen shot


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Those Liverpool kits are a fucking joke - even I can't defend them. How do you go from such an awesome home kit, to those poltice-like, change kits? I don't know why anyone thought that would be a good idea, no clue why they were even approved in the first place.



tommo010 said:


> Under *Armor* seemed to have jumped the gun before the 3pm reveal
> 
> edit - They switched it back luckily i took a screen shot


Armo*u*r, not Armor. You're not an American, spell it properly.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Those Tottenham kits are disgusting.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> Armo*u*r, not Armor. You're not an American, spell it properly.


Yes mother and can i have a lollipop unk2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fucking hell, is it a competition to who can make the shittest kits this year?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it weird I kinda like the torquise tottenham kit


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Is it weird I kinda like the torquise tottenham kit


No I like it too. Looks damn good on Dempsey too (no alex)


----------



## froot.. (Jun 2, 2013)

big fan of the kits with no sponsors. thats how a football kit should look like.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> Yes mother and can i have a lollipop unk2


No.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I like all three kits this year, must be a first..


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> :mark:


I love them both.. and I shall be getting both soon, good kits.. lets hope for a good season... I can dream cant I?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The new home kit has grown on me, shame that fucking badge is stopping me from buying it.

Still no sign of an away kit though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

rikers10 said:


> I love them both.. and I shall be getting both soon, good kits.. lets hope for a good season... I can dream cant I?


Getting them both tomorrow hopefully!

I'll settle for top half right now. Promotion very difficult with the squad we have.


----------



## Forbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks alright. Not sure what I expected from a home kit, tbh.


----------



## LittleRef (Jul 1, 2013)

Personally not a fan of our home kit for the season coming up. Don't like the change in badge colours and it seems way to high up on the shirt. Sponsor logo is also disgusting. Hoping there's more luck with the away strip.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Puma do awful kits except the ones they do for African nations. Awful away kit looks like a tinpot training top.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That is pretty poor.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MUSCLE RUB


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Yo, I heard Radian B is like the GOAT of muscle rubs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No AlexHumph is the goat muscle rub.


Not that i would know of course :side:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I put Radian B in my protein shake so the inside of my muscles get RUBBED bro.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> No AlexHumph is the goat muscle rub.
> 
> 
> Not that i would know of course :side:


MELT UP, BRO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

http://www.asromastore.it/teamwear/maglia-gara-home-m-corta-9.html?___store=english&___from_store=default

:yum:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mozza said:


> http://www.asromastore.it/teamwear/maglia-gara-home-m-corta-9.html?___store=english&___from_store=default
> 
> :yum:


bama


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

LittleRef said:


> Personally not a fan of our home kit for the season coming up. Don't like the change in badge colours and it seems way to high up on the shirt. Sponsor logo is also disgusting. Hoping there's more luck with the away strip.


I saw these were Watford's kits for next year.










If you can borrow/transfer the player's contracts, why not the kits?


----------



## Pevensie (Jul 16, 2013)

Real Madrid new home kit,I like it, and I like the orange, but I don't think it fits Real. It just needs to be white and purple/black. It's almost a Valencia kit.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Getting them both tomorrow hopefully!
> 
> I'll settle for top half right now. Promotion very difficult with the squad we have.


Got my home shirt on sunday, love it best kit for year IMO.

Also I agree mid table with maybe a slight chance of play-off spot depending on who we can bring in with the Olsson money, hopefully spearing joins but he seems to be p*ssing around at the mo.


----------



## TriPixZ (Jul 17, 2013)

Some good looking kits here, also some bad ones.
I cant post pictures yet otherwise I would have showed the kits of my favourite team.


----------

